#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-08-02
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> hi!
 * stgraber waves
<slangasek> hiyo
<slangasek> no sign of infinity, so I think that puts mdeslaur in charge today?
<mdeslaur> ok
<mdeslaur> let's get started
<mdeslaur> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  2 16:03:48 2016 UTC.  The chair is mdeslaur. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> [topic] Apologies
<kees> \o
<mdeslaur> none
<mdeslaur> [topic] Action review
<mdeslaur> infinity had 3, and I had 1
<mdeslaur> mine is to be carried forward
<mdeslaur> infinity isn't here, so I'll assume his need to be too
<mdeslaur> [topic] Mailing list archive
<mdeslaur> doesn't look like there's anything new we haven't discussed already
<mdeslaur> [topic] Community bugs
<mdeslaur> no bugs
<mdeslaur> anybody have anything else they would like to discuss?
<stgraber> nope
<slangasek> not I
<mdeslaur> [topic] Next chair
<mdeslaur> infinity, with slangasek as backup?
<slangasek> sounds right
<mdeslaur> great
<mdeslaur> that's all folks
<mdeslaur> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  2 16:07:47 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-08-02-16.03.moin.txt
<stgraber> thanks!
 * kees gives mdeslaur gold star for efficiency
<mdeslaur> hehe
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-08-04
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> hmm wrong meeting
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-08-01
<infinity> slangasek: Sure.
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> hi!
<infinity> Hi!
<infinity> Do we have more than just us three?
<slangasek> kees: stgraber: ping
<infinity> Well, I guess we're quorum.
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> #startmeeting Ubuntu Technical Board Meeting
<meetingology`> Meeting started Tue Aug  1 16:02:59 2017 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug  1 16:02:59 2017 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<meetingology`> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> #topic Apologies
<infinity> I apologize for kees not apologizing for not being here.
<mdeslaur> lol
<infinity> #topic Action review
<infinity> The MAASUpdates thing is all but done, I believe.  I'll double back on that and make sure they think it's done enough for review and approval.
<infinity> As for the maint-check/dogfood thing, that seems somewhat deferred.
<slangasek> that's a bit passive voice
<infinity> slangasek: How's your DMB/bugs thing?
<slangasek> you mean you're deferring it, right? :)
<slangasek> mine is carry-over also
<infinity> I mean due to circumstances outside the control of this body, it's been deferred. ;)
<infinity> (by me)
<infinity> #topic Maaaaailing List
<infinity> ... is suspiciously empty for July.
<infinity> #topic Bugs
<infinity> ... are also empty.
<infinity> #topic Next chair
<infinity> ... is kees, mit mdeslaur as bakup.
<mdeslaur> ack
<infinity> #topic AOB
<infinity> Anyone have any OB?
<infinity> Or BO?
<infinity> Which is the best thing about remote meetings.
<infinity> Cause I can't tell.
<mdeslaur> I sometimes have bo, but not today.
<infinity> Closing out in 5.
<infinity> 4.
<infinity> 3.
<infinity> 2.
<infinity> 1.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology`> Meeting ended Tue Aug  1 16:07:46 2017 UTC.
<meetingology`> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-08-01-16.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug  1 16:07:46 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-08-01-16.02.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity, slangasek
<slangasek> infinity, stgraber, mdeslaur: thanks
<stgraber> thanks!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-07-31
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> \o
<slangasek> do we have a chair and is it me?
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda hasn't been updated since June; which means stgraber is the chair
<stgraber> do we have anything to meet about?
<stgraber> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 31 19:07:14 2018 UTC.  The chair is stgraber. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<stgraber> #topic Action review
<stgraber> ACTION: Wimpress To follow-up on-list with design review to address MATE Boutique security/consent concerns.
<mdeslaur> I don't see that on the list
<stgraber> yeah, neither do I
<stgraber> ACTION: infinity to ask maas team to prepare SRU exception policy à la CurtinUpdates (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MAASUpdates)
<stgraber> I'm not seeing anything
 * stgraber waits for the wiki to load to see the rest of the agenda
<stgraber> ACTION: slangasek and mdeslaur to more clearly define third party seeded snap security policy
<mdeslaur> stgraber: you should upgrade to a v.92 modem
<slangasek> mdeslaur: I guess we should block some time to do something about that?
<mdeslaur> yeah, perhaps wait until the new tech board even?
<stgraber> mdeslaur: pretty sure my end is fine, need to get IS to budget a faster modem for that server :)
<slangasek> mdeslaur: well, it needs doing and the TB elections don't seem to be making any more forward progress than our action items
<mdeslaur> slangasek: ok, let me catch up on the past discussions and I'll get back to you
<stgraber> ACTION: tsimonq2 to email proposed policy for flavor-notification of daemons being added to all flavors (e.g. snapd into desktop-common)
<tsimonq2> Yup, done/.
<tsimonq2> s/\///
<tsimonq2> Just needs ratification, I believe.
<slangasek> yeah, I was going to re-review it but I think it's more or less solid now
<stgraber> sounds good
<stgraber> #topic Review of the seeded snaps policy
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I reworked it a little bit after your feedback.
<stgraber> slangasek: that one's yours I believe
<slangasek> hmm, I've lost context and don't remember why this was on the agenda, sorry
<slangasek> possibly it needs to be taken off, in lieu of mdeslaur's and my deep dive
<stgraber> okay
<stgraber> #topic Dropping patches added for main inclusion and delegation of maintainership
<stgraber> added by doko though it feels like we've talked about some of that before, didn't we?
<slangasek> I don't think doko has yet been to a TB meeting to discuss this; but anyway, he's at DebConf so it's 3am where he is right now
<stgraber> ok, lets keep that on the agenda then
<stgraber> #topic scan ML
<stgraber> not seeing anything that needs to be discussed here
<stgraber> #topic community bugs
<stgraber> none
<stgraber> #topic select chair
<stgraber> infinity with kees as backup
<stgraber> #topic AOB
<stgraber> anything?
<mdeslaur> nope
<slangasek> no
<stgraber> thanks everyone!
<stgraber> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 31 19:21:43 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2018/ubuntu-meeting-2.2018-07-31-19.07.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks stgraber!
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
<slangasek> thanks!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-08-01
<fredrikhl2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fredrikhl2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fredrikhl2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fredrikhl2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<spb3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spb3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<spb3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<spb3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aaron7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ArsenArsen27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ArsenArsen27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ArsenArsen27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ArsenArsen27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<brethil14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brethil14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brethil14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<brethil14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<okdas14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Demp1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Demp1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Demp1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<milky3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<milky3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<milky3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<milky3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Venusaur28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Venusaur28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<berndj10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryS12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nefertiti7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nefertiti7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<themill22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<themill22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<letty16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Smeef20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Smeef20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Smeef20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<subo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<subo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tesu2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nealshire> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nealshire> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alphaseg17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alphaseg17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alphaseg17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<alphaseg17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<L23515> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L23515> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L23515> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<L23515> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<m> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<m> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<m> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Roedy6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Roedy6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mattcode> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mattcode> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mattcode> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mattcode> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SuperSeriousCat2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SuperSeriousCat2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JoeK6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JoeK6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JoeK6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JoeK6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LooCfur13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LooCfur13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LooCfur13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rorx8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rorx8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rorx8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lord_of_Life22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lord_of_Life22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lord_of_Life22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<steveeJ4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<steveeJ4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<steveeJ4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<steveeJ4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Tionis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tionis> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tionis> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tionis> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mitch_4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mitch_4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mitch_4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mitch_4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<frmus21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<frmus21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<frmus21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<frmus21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<acronix20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<acronix20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<acronix20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<acronix20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hggdh> ######## channel has been set +r ############
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2019-07-30
 * vorlon waves
<mdeslaur> hi
<vorlon> I appear to be backup chair
<vorlon> but we appear not to have quorum
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2020-07-28
 * vorlon waves
<mdeslaur> \o
<vorlon> mdeslaur: looks like it's just us again :/
<mdeslaur> yeah
